# Coopers Yeast Cake



## Effect (20/10/10)

Hi there,

I have my farewell bash coming up soon and I need to smash out a batch of easy drinkers for everyone. Was just hoping someone would have a yeast cake of coopers yeast cultured from the bottle - can do it myself, but would rather just use a yeast cake.

Cheers and beers
Phil


----------



## Rodolphe01 (20/10/10)

Not much use, but if you were in Brisbane I'd be happy to trade a ~120ml sample jar of yeast cake I have of it... It might also pain you to now that I literally just dumped about 2L of coopers yeast cake onto the compost heap...

I'll go now


----------



## kelbygreen (20/10/10)

i dump all my yeast cake on to the garden I think if your paying $4 for yeast per brew why risk wasting $25-35 in inexpedience and time just to save $4??? and if you use liquid yeast then split the yeast pack not the cake and you get first gen yeast all the time with a fraction of the cost. 

For bottle yeast I def wouldnt want third gen as first is bottle 2nd is what you use and 3rd is yeast cake. But thats just me I rather all my brews infection free (like they have been) then risk saving few $ to throw out $20-40


----------



## Effect (22/10/10)

bump


----------



## ekul (22/10/10)

Its not exactly what you want but maybe you could use white labs australian ale? Apparently its the same.

http://www.brewerschoice.com.au/online-sho...-ale-yeast.html


----------



## Bubba (22/10/10)

ekul said:


> Its not exactly what you want but maybe you could use white labs australian ale? Apparently its the same.
> 
> http://www.brewerschoice.com.au/online-sho...-ale-yeast.html



I tried to order some last week and it's not in stock as it is seasonal.
David from Brewers Choice said he has put in a special order but it won't be here until 2nd week November...looks like you might have to drink a couple of CPSa and use the dregs!


----------



## Bubba (22/10/10)

Bubba said:


> I tried to order some last week and it's not in stock as it is seasonal.
> David from Brewers Choice said he has put in a special order but it won't be here until 2nd week November...looks like you might have to drink a couple of CPSa and use the dregs!



edit "CPA's"...not very good at typing.. :lol:


----------



## MaltyHops (22/10/10)

Phillip said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have my farewell bash coming up soon and I need to smash out a batch of easy drinkers for everyone. Was just hoping someone would have a yeast cake of coopers yeast cultured from the bottle - can do it myself, but would rather just use a yeast cake.
> 
> ...


Are you the same Phillip who's in Adelaide? If so I got about 100mL of yeast
I saved from a recent Coopers Vintage Ale clone you can have (about 2 weeks
old). It's probably about a 2nd gen batch originally from a Coopers Sparkling
Ale kit - should take off like a rocket - there's actuall a pix of it _here_.

PM me if interested.

T.


----------



## boingk (22/10/10)

Easy drinkers? Stock recipe as follows:

(Homebrew tin) 1.7kg
500g LDME
300g white sugar
(yeast)
20g (hops) @ 15min
10g (hops) dry for 3 days before bottling

Doctor the stuff in brackets so you get the desired effect. Add up to 250g of specialty grain to give a bit more profile if you want/can be bothered, and probably have one brew without the hops at all, or perhaps only 10g of Pride of Ringwood. That'd do the trick for sure.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Effect (23/10/10)

MaltyHops said:


> Are you the same Phillip who's in Adelaide? If so I got about 100mL of yeast
> I saved from a recent Coopers Vintage Ale clone you can have (about 2 weeks
> old). It's probably about a 2nd gen batch originally from a Coopers Sparkling
> Ale kit - should take off like a rocket - there's actuall a pix of it _here_.
> ...



thanks mate! 

All sorted now. Going for an easy drinker for the mainstream. 2 beers - 2 taps.

90 % Pilsner
10% Wheat

Mashing at 62 for 45 and then decoction to hit 68 for 45. Then another decoction to hit 76ish.

1.046 (may end up lowering this to about 1.043)

POR @ 60 for 28 IBU.

Coopers yeast at 19.

Second batch is going to be

90% Pilsner
10% Wheat

Mashing at 64

1.045

Amarillo @ 60 for 30 IBU
All amarillo additions 

0.7 g/l @ 10, 5 and 0.

Pacman at 19 degrees.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Bubba (15/11/10)

Bubba said:


> I tried to order some last week and it's not in stock as it is seasonal.
> David from Brewers Choice said he has put in a special order but it won't be here until 2nd week November...looks like you might have to drink a couple of CPSa and use the dregs!




Got my WLP-009 last week, and on the weekend split it into 5 PET bottles with bolied/cooled water and malt. After 2 days of swirling there is a fair bit of activity there, not what I would call a Krauzen but it is frothy, and smells like CPA..mmmmmm beer.....

A couple of these are going into my 50l after another day or so, or I might even step them up as they are 500ml at the moment and might push them to 1litre and it's going to be CPA on tap at Christmas!


----------

